# R15-300: 0x109C Issues/Discussion



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Please post any issues with 0x109C and the R15-300 in this thread.

Note: This is a staggered rollout.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=94201


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

Guide/Filter toggle option in Display Setup Screen works great, no more pressing the guide button twice for me! 

Still no game lounge...if anyone is interested...also this is R-15 300 series. Amazing, this is the second update in as many weeks...roughly.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Got it in Austin TX 8/8 at 3:29AM.


----------



## tony4d (Sep 5, 2006)

Works great.

I still see the do you want to delete problem. Steps to reproduce:

1) While recording a program go into my playlist and choose the program and choose play

2) If the program finishes recording before you are done watching it the thing goes crazy asking if you want to delete it. I can't say when exactly this happens, sometime when I hit skip back, or pause, or come back from pause, etc.


----------



## hopeful (Aug 9, 2007)

The 'do you want to delete' issue is still there although greatly reduced in frequency.

Caller id has stopped showing up on the screen. Pretty sure this happened right when I got the download.


----------



## personman (Apr 24, 2007)

I thought this was interesting. Happens when you bring up the list for the first time after the download.


----------



## Clemsole (Sep 8, 2005)

That message screen came up on my R15-300 when it rebooted when the new software was installed.


----------



## tony4d (Sep 5, 2006)

Guys, I think that is the new CE, not the new national 109C release.


----------



## personman (Apr 24, 2007)

You're right, I posted this in the wrong topic. Sorry :whatdidid


----------



## willis3 (Feb 2, 2007)

Has this made it to the east coast yet?


----------



## erjs05 (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm not sure if this the right place to ask I am new to this , but how exactly do you do this down load? Is this something direct tv would have already done?


----------



## personman (Apr 24, 2007)

It will happen automatically. It has not been released in the Eastern time zone yet.


----------



## poqui (Aug 19, 2007)

I think I have this update because I was able to set the remote to go directly to the Guide without going through the Filter, but I have been having some problems lately.

We have been recording "Singing Bee" and "Don't Forget the Lyrics"; and we have seen the recordings show up on the List, but when we go back to the list a day or so later to watch the recording: it's gone.

No one has been deleting them, the memory is at 89% free, so far other shows are not affected... anyone else having this problem?


----------



## personman (Apr 24, 2007)

Check and see if it's in the other "My Playlist." Press menu/my playlist/ and check if it is there. I heard that if a recording goes missing, it might be there. I have not had the opportunity to check for myself.


----------



## Bones3D (Aug 22, 2007)

Just got this update on my unit this morning and it has killed off my ability to record two programs at the same time. Even more annoying, I can no longer record one channel and watch another. If I tell.the box to record a show in progress in the guide, it instantly responds saying it needs to change the channel to the one being recorded or else I have to cancel the recording entirely. Scheduling two programs to record at the same time now brings up the scheduling conflict screen, requiring me to choose one or the other. Even then, when the scheduled recording time arrives, it requires changing the channel to the record channel.

Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## personman (Apr 24, 2007)

The receiver only thinks it has one cable attached. Swap the cables, reset, run the system test and check the signal strength.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Bones3D said:


> Just got this update on my unit this morning and it has killed off my ability to record two programs at the same time. Even more annoying, I can no longer record one channel and watch another. If I tell.the box to record a show in progress in the guide, it instantly responds saying it needs to change the channel to the one being recorded or else I have to cancel the recording entirely. Scheduling two programs to record at the same time now brings up the scheduling conflict screen, requiring me to choose one or the other. Even then, when the scheduled recording time arrives, it requires changing the channel to the record channel.
> 
> Anyone else experiencing this?


I've experienced this a couple times. The first time I rebooted a bunch of times, swapping the cables, no cables, etc. before if "corrected". The last time I waited, because I didn't want to lose what was recording. When I came back a couple hours later it was fine.


----------



## supercell (Mar 18, 2007)

Why is the east coast always last?


----------



## jameswei (Oct 19, 2006)

Sea bass said:


> Guide/Filter toggle option in Display Setup Screen works great, no more pressing the guide button twice for me!
> 
> Still no game lounge...if anyone is interested...also this is R-15 300 series. Amazing, this is the second update in as many weeks...roughly.


I have the R15-300 and 0x109C, but for the life of me I don't see where to set the Guide/Filter option. Please explain where to set it. Thanks


----------



## personman (Apr 24, 2007)

Menu/Settings/Setup/Display/Guide Filter.


----------



## willis3 (Feb 2, 2007)

I got the update (East coast) this morning 3am..


----------



## amahdi (Sep 30, 2002)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Please post any issues with 0x109C and the R15-300 in this thread.
> 
> Note: This is a staggered rollout.
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=94201


Will the new "Remote scheduling" through the internet work on the R15?

Thanks


----------



## The Specman (Jan 26, 2007)

Just brought R15 out of standby and tried tuning to the Red Sox game. The banner refelcted the channel change but I had a black screen. Tried tuning to other channels and got the same thing. Did a menu reset and everything was back to normal.


----------



## flhxi (Sep 2, 2007)

When choosing locals from the guide only 3 of my 9 locals show up.
They all show up in the show all guide.
And I do receive all of them Ok
I have went through the set-up numerous times and it doesn't matter if all or no channels are selected in the guide set-up.
I have done a complete reset of the system and the online reset.
And nothing has had any affect on the local guide.

Anyone have any ideas on a solution?


----------

